# Edge & 131 Hole Information



## 0ffSh0re_Chronicles (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey everyone! Was wondering if anyone could give me some information (coordinates, etc) on fishing the Edge and the "131 Hole?"..i normally dock out of destin and fish out there but was interested in trying new waters and heading to Pensacola. Planned on docking out of Gulf Breeze since I've been on a co-workers boat out of there a couple of times. Wanted to basically get any input on the best ways to hit the edge, nipple, or 131 hole, coordinates of these spots, and basically what to expect to catch. If I get a good day next week that's when I plan on going. If anyone could let me know a few things about that side of the Gulf I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks in advance for any and all information...Tight Lines

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

